# Sơn nhà khi tường ẩm có đảm bảo chất lượng công trình không?



## sonecofive (10/1/22)

*Sơn nhà khi tường ẩm* là điều tối kỵ mà bất kỵ mà bất kì một chuyên gia hay một hãng sơn nào đều khuyên khách hàng không nên thực hiện. Mục đích của việc này nhằm hạn chế hiện tượng bong tróc, suy giảm tuổi thọ cho ngôi nhà. Đây có phải lý do duy nhất mà bạn không nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không? Làm cách nào để tường nhà nhanh khô để thi công sơn? Ngay sau đây hãy cùng *Eco Five* tìm hiểu nhé.

*Có nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không?*
Tường mới trát xong là lúc mà độ ẩm đang ở mức cao nhất. Theo thời gian độ ẩm sẽ giảm dần giúp cho lớp sơn thi công gia tăng tuổi thọ và hạn chế những sự cố không đáng có.






Có nên sơn nhà khi tường ẩm hay không​Thời điểm những ngày thời tiết nồm ẩm, độ ẩm trong không khí cao khiến cho tường nhà bị hút ẩm. Đây không phải là lúc mà chúng ta nên sơn nhà.
Vậy thời điểm nào là thích hợp để sơn? Độ ẩm tường lý tưởng là bao nhiêu?​Theo lời khuyên từ phía các chuyên gia, độ ẩm tường dưới 16% là có thể thi công. Lúc này khi thi công sơn nhà, sản phẩm có thể phát huy tối đa tác dụng và tính thẩm mỹ cho công trình.

Nếu không có nhiệt kế để đo độ ẩm tường, bạn cũng có cách khác để xác định. Thông thường tường sau khi trát từ 10-15 ngày là tường có thể thi công (nếu trong mùa nồm ẩm thì cần để lâu hơn).

Do đó khi tường chưa đạt độ ẩm thích hợp, bạn không nên sơn nhà để tránh những lãng phí sau này.

*Hậu quả sơn nhà khi tường ẩm*
Nếu trong trường hợp thi công gấp, thời gian khô tường ngắn, rất có bạn sẽ gặp phải một số vấn đề sau:


Khả năng bảo vệ ngôi nhà kém bởi sản phẩm không thể phát huy hết tác dụng
Tình trạng nấm mốc, rêu bám trên bề mặt rất cao do độ ẩm trong tường đẩy lên không thể thoát ra ngoài.





Hậu quả sơn nhà khi tường ẩm​
Tường rất dễ bị bong tróc, phồng rộp do bị kiềm hóa gây mất thẩm mỹ
Ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của gia đình khi vi khuẩn bám dính trên bề mặt tường; đặc biệt nếu nhà có trẻ nhỏ hay người mắc bệnh về hô hấp thì rất nguy hiểm.
Tuổi thọ nhà giảm, gây tốn kém chi phí cho việc sơn sửa lại nhà
Tường rất dễ bị chảy nước vào những ngày nồm ẩm. Từ đó làm hỏng các vật dụng nội thất trong nhà.
*3 cách làm tường nhanh khô để sơn*
Để có thể rút ngắn thời gian chờ đợi tường khô để thi công trong trường hợp bạn đang vội có thể áp dụng một số cách làm tường nhanh khô để sơn dưới đây nhé:

Mở cửa thông thoáng, giúp gió luân chuyển tốt tăng tốc độ thoát hơi ẩm của tường
Sử dụng quạt công nghiệp thổi thẳng vào tường tăng tốc độ thoát hơi nước
Tại các vị trí chân tường dễ bị thấm nước nhất có thể sử dụng mút hút ẩm để tường nhanh khô hơn
Tuy nhiên vào những ngày trời mưa hay độ ẩm trong không khí cao nên hạn chế mở cửa. Khi mở cửa sẽ khiến cho độ ẩm ngoài trời thổi vào phòng, vô tình sẽ khiến cho tình trạng tường bị ẩm ngày càng trở nên nghiêm trọng.

*Sơn nhà khi tường ẩm cần lưu ý những gì?*
Sơn nhà khi tường chưa đạt độ ẩm tiêu chuẩn là không nên, tuy nhiên nếu bạn cần thi công gấp để kịp với dự tính của mình cần chú ý một số vấn đề:






Lưu ý khi sơn nhà tường ẩm​
Nên tránh những ngày trời nồm ẩm sẽ khiến cho lớp sơn bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng
Ưu tiên sơn bề mặt ngoại thất trước để tường nội thất có thêm thời gian chờ
Nhất định phải chờ các lớp sơn cũ khô trước khi thi công lớp mới. Điều này đảm bảo rằng các lớp sơn thi công có thể bám sâu và chắc nhất có thể
Sau khi sơn nhà tạo điều kiện thông thoáng nhất để lớp sơn nhanh khô. Đồng thời đây cũng là cách làm giảm mùi sơn của tường mới. Có thể sử dụng thêm quạt gió để tăng hiệu quả.
Vì tường khi sơn chưa đạt độ ẩm cho phép khi thi công; vậy nên không thể bỏ qua công đoạn chống thấm. Đặc biệt là nên sử dụng các sản phẩm chống thấm chuyên dụng như *chất chống thấm pha xi măng TW11A* hoặc *sơn chống thấm màu đa năng CTM*. Đây là 2 sản phẩm được đánh giá có khả năng chống thấm ưu việt nhất hiện nay; giá cả phải chăng và cách thi công đơn giản.

Tìm hiểu chất chống thấm pha xi măng
Sơn chống thấm màu đa năng​*Kết luận*
Trên đây là những gợi ý của *Eco Five* giúp bạn giải đáp thắc mắc có sơn nhà khi tường ẩm được không? Bạn có thể tham khảo những lưu ý sơn nhà khi tường mà ẩm chúng tôi đưa ra ở trên nhé. Mọi ý kiến thắc mắc cần giải đáp bạn có thể liên theo số hotline để được giải đáp trực tiếp nhé.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*

*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  sonecofive*
​


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (11/1/22)

*Giải pháp tin cậy cho bố mẹ khi để con học online và sử dụng máy tính nhiều?*
 Dịch Covid ngày càng lan rộng, các con không được đến trường đi học mà phải ở nhà học online nhưng liệu bố mẹ có yên tâm ?
Khi học online trên mạng thì không tránh khỏi việc xuất hiện các link quảng cáo các trang web game, web đen gây, các con sẽ dễn bấm vào các link đó dù vô ý hay là hữu ý
Vậy làm thế nào để biết được con làm gì khi học và có biện pháp nào để con không vào được những trang web đó?
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website:Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

